# Droid snow plow bid estimating app



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has ever tried using that app or not on there phone?


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

whats the name of the ap, so we can look at it?


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

snow plow bid estimator


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

I see no reviews yet.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I use this 
http://www.snow-2-go.com/plowcalc/snowcalc.htm 
on my pc.
I find this useful as a guide and this does help me get to a price quote.


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Subscribed


----------



## <Benchmark> (Jan 22, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

thelettuceman;1426288 said:


> I use this
> http://www.snow-2-go.com/plowcalc/snowcalc.htm
> on my pc.
> I find this useful as a guide and this does help me get to a price quote.


Whoever created that must not have spell checker. "Expence" "Buisiness" "Maintance"


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

maybe they were french canadian? seems like a helpful tool


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

NickT;1426303 said:


> Subscribed


Ditto.....


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

What about that guy on here who was making a app to log each snow storm what happened to him? Sorry to hijack, but its relevant i think.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

wewille;1432646 said:


> What about that guy on here who was making a app to log each snow storm what happened to him? Sorry to hijack, but its relevant i think.


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=112789

More for logging, than estimating, but here it is.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

thelettuceman;1426288 said:


> I use this
> http://www.snow-2-go.com/plowcalc/snowcalc.htm
> on my pc.
> I find this useful as a guide and this does help me get to a price quote.


This was a pretty neat site. Fairly accurate until you figure in office/shop rent etc unless all you do is snow removal year round. Figures were actually dead on for a couple of my lots until I figured in shop mortgage than it went way out of wack. And seeing as 90% of our yearly income is from something other than snow it didn't make sense to have that item in there or only a 10% of that cost. But it would be a wake up call if all you were doing is snow and had a bunch of over head


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

I would think something that calculated sq footage and linear feet of sidewalks to clear would be more accurate especially for the actual bidding process. Otherwise aside from guessing who would know how long this or that takes?


----------

